# No audio in Chromium



## micski (Sep 16, 2013)

The Chromium web browser can watch video clips on YouTube and Facebook, but there is no audio. If the video clip is downloaded and then played within the VLC player, then there is audio.


```
[CMD=#]cd /usr/ports/www/chromium/[/CMD]
[CMD=#]make showconfig[/CMD]
===> The following configuration options are available for chromium-29.0.1547.65:
     CODECS=on: Compile and enable patented codecs like H.264
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     GCC=off: Build Chromium with GCC 4.6+
     GCONF=on: GConf configuration backend support
     PULSEAUDIO=on: PulseAudio sound server support
     TEST=off: Build and/or run tests
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings

[CMD=#]ps acx | grep pulseaudio[/CMD]
 1338 ??  Is      0:19.23 pulseaudio
```

The same audio problem is also present in the Open Shot video editor; No audio during video editing, but audio is present in the final encoded video. I do not know, if the reason to that is related to this Chromium problem.

What could be the problem?


----------



## micski (Sep 20, 2013)

For what it is worth, it turned out, that Flash support was not properly installed. I reinstalled Flash support and reinstalled Chromium from the ports collection - and the audio worked. The Chromium URL test below was blank before reinstalling.


```
[CMD]chrome://plugins/[/CMD]
Adobe Flash Player - Version: 11.2 r202
Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
```


----------



## micski (Sep 22, 2013)

However, Chromium still does not play the audio track from YouTube HTML5 videos.


----------



## micski (Oct 31, 2013)

Does anyone now, which changes are necessary for Chromium to play HTML5 audio on FreeBSD/X11/Gnome?


----------



## laurentis (Oct 31, 2013)

micski said:
			
		

> Does anyone now, which changes are necessary for Chromium to play HTML5 audio on FreeBSD/X11/Gnome?



Did you try removing PulseAudio support? I believe it's not set by default in the Chromium port (and most of the time it's not even needed on FreeBSD).


----------



## micski (Nov 1, 2013)

PulseAudio support for Chromium was on. I reinstalled with support off. However, Chromium is still not playing audio for HTML5. Flash do play audio.


----------



## micski (Nov 15, 2013)

Is there anyone out there, who has ideas?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm using Chromium and HTML5 audio/video works fine for me, e.g. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjQmTkMjIBg.

```
[CMD]% pkg_info -Ix chromium[/CMD]
chromium-30.0.1599.101 Mostly BSD-licensed web browser based on WebKit and Gtk+
```


```
[CMD]% cd /usr/ports/www/chromium/ && make showconfig[/CMD]
===> The following configuration options are available for chromium-30.0.1599.101:
     CODECS=on: Compile and enable patented codecs like H.264
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     GCC=on: Build Chromium with GCC 4.6+
     GCONF=on: GConf configuration backend support
     PULSEAUDIO=off: PulseAudio sound server support
     TEST=off: Build and/or run tests
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

Have you tried to build it using GCC46 instead Clang?


----------



## micski (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I uninstalled, reconfigured for GCC and reinstalled. However, the result was the same; No audio for HTML5. Could the reason be, that HTML5 audio is sent to an other audio channel - than the one, that is currently working for XMMS, Flash and such?


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 18, 2013)

micski said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice. I uninstalled, reconfigured for GCC and reinstalled. However, the result was the same; No audio for HTML5. Could the reason be, that HTML5 audio is sent to an other audio channel - than the one, that is currently working for XMMS, Flash and such?



Have you experienced this issue with other desktop browsers? It's a way to discard if this problem is related to your sound card. In case that HTML5 audio works with another browser, then I suggest you to file a PR.


----------



## protocelt (Nov 19, 2013)

You could try reinstalling the audio/alsa-plugins port with 
	
	



```
ARIFF_OSS=off
```
 in the configuration options if not set as such already. This is the default.


----------



## micski (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for your advice. I confirmed, that my Alsa plugins were compiled with 
	
	



```
ARIFF_OSS=off
```
 I then tested different browsers with W3's HTML5 video test page. However, it makes no difference; There is no audio from HTML5 video in any browser. There is perfect audio, when playing back MP4 videos and Flash videos on video players, such as mplayer and vlc.


----------



## Juanitou (Nov 19, 2013)

I reported several weeks ago that www/firefox had this same problem and it was quickly resolved. Even Firefox does not work for you? I donâ€™t see how both issues could be related, but maybe looking at the patch which solved it in Firefox could shed light on the problem in Chromiumâ€¦ :\


----------



## micski (Nov 20, 2013)

You could be right, that the Chromium FreeBSD port is unable to play HTML5 audio. I tested Chromium on a virtual Ubuntu on FreeBSD - and that worked perfectly. I have tested in Chromium on FreeBSD and Epiphany, which I think is a fork of Firefox, in FreeBSD. I will report it and reference to this thread.


----------

